# Gute Bike-Marathons in Bayern 2010?



## Da_Fabi (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Mountainbike-Freunde, 

ich habe mir vorgenommen, 2010 seit langem wieder an MTB-Marathons teilzunehmen. Ich wohne in Bayern und möchte dort auch gerne an Marathons teilnehmen, da ich es nicht einsehe, wegen einem Marathons durch halb Deutschland zu fahren  

Abgesehen vom Erzgebirge-Marathon in Seiffen, an dem ich vor vielen Jahren einmal teilgenommen habe und der mir sehr gefiel, sind mir alle anderen unbekannt. Insofern stelle ich euch nun die Frage, welche der Marathons sich lohnt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Da_Fabi


----------



## rboncube (1. Januar 2010)

Pfronten, Kaufbeuern,Tegernsee sind klasse Veranstaltungen, die immer wieder richtig Spaß machen.
Ammergau und Oberstdorf finde ich auch nicht schlecht, liegen aber relativ spät im Rennkalender. Da kannst mit dem Wetter schon mal richtig eingehen.
Bei euch oben in Franken gibts doch auch schöne Veranstaltungen. Frammersbach und Fränkische Schweitz sollen tolle Strecken haben. Werde ich heuer eventuell mal antesten.

gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobeagle (1. Januar 2010)

Ich kann dir die Spessart-Marathons sehr empfehlen:

1. www.keiler-bike.de (Lohr/Wombach)
2. www.spessart-bike.de (Frammersbach)

Mindestens in Wombach will ich heuer auch wieder dabei sein.

Wir in Schnaittach tragen schon im April zum 75 jährigen Vereinsjubiläum einen neuen MTB-Marathon aus:
(www.scrschnaittach.de)

siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=439246


----------



## TiffyI (1. Januar 2010)

Hey, besonders nett finde ich auch den Marathon am Tegernsee - gut organisiert und mit schöner Atmosphäre! Pfronten ist zwar von der Strecke nicht besonders aufregend, aber es sind super viele Zuschauer vor Ort. Selbst letztes Jahr bei sehr schlechtem Wetter haben einen die Zuschauer motiviert - in Pfronten gibts sogar ne eigene Trommelgruppe an der Strecke


----------



## ]:-> (1. Januar 2010)

dito:
Tegernsee &
Frammersbach
Da kannste wirklich nix verkehrt machen. Aber nimm die Pasta-Party's am Vorabend mit. Am Tegernsee wegen der Pasta, in Frammersbach wegen der Volksfest-Stimmung


----------



## brndch (5. Januar 2010)

sers,

Rossbach ist auch ganz schön zwar schon in Hessen aber ned viel weiter wie Frammersbach.
www.rfc-rossbach.de


----------



## MartinN (8. Januar 2010)

Da du ja aus Oberfranken kommst, sind für dich vermutlich der Fränkische Schweiz-MTB-Marathon interessant. War letztes Jahr in Litzendorf bei Bamberg, die Strecke im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren a bissl fad, aber sonst schon gut organisiert. Der Marathon gehört auch zur Ritchey Mtb-Challenge, zu der auch einige der oben genannten Rennen gehören, viele davon ja in Bayern. 
Außerdem gibts in Oberfranken noch den Franken-Bike-Marathon in Trieb bei Lichtenfels. Bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren, Strecke soll aber toll sein (viele Singletrails). 
In Schneckenlohe gibts noch den Querfeldein-Marathon. Konditionell eine sehr anspruchsvolle Strecke (zumindest die lange Runde). Atmosphäre ist eher familiär, aber die Leute dort sind auf jeden Fall super nett. Ist bei mir immer ein Fixtermin.


----------



## Dirty.Harry (8. Januar 2010)

http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/


----------



## MartinN (9. Januar 2010)

Dirty.Harry schrieb:


> http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/



Ja, stimmt, den hab ich vergessen, obwohl ich heut dabei war. Wär eh ein bisschen kurzfristig gewesen, und noch dazu das Wetter


----------



## Tomson (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Der Franken-Bike-Marathon in Trieb (22.08.2010) ist von der Strecke her (und auch sonst) sehr zu empfehlen! Viele schöne Trails dabei. 

Auch die Strecke in Schneckenlohe ist sehr gut, vor allem die zweite Schleife der großen Runde.

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Michi83 (9. Januar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> Rossbach ist auch ganz schön zwar schon in Hessen aber ned viel weiter wie Frammersbach.
> www.rfc-rossbach.de


 

Christian,

bist du schonmal dort mitgefahren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (9. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mitgefahren. Die Trails sind auch schön. Bund gemischt und die Orga fand ich auch gut, Verpflegung war wunderbar. Amok ist allerdings dieses eine Steilstück. Weiß gerade garnicht wie das heißt. Bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. Januar 2010)

Azborn heißt das Steilstück und hat durchschnittliche 28% Steigung


----------



## Dirty.Harry (10. Januar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=439246


----------

